# drunk chickens & hotel ribs



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Fired the ole green egg up this weekend. This thing cooks chicken like you would not believe. Here's start and finish pics


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Man you killin me.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

wow that looks really really good.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those look great!! How about sharing your cooking method? We just got an egg on Saturday so lots of 'testing' is ahead on that baby.


----------



## Jester (Apr 15, 2007)

Man you are not kidding when it comes to the Big Green Egg and yard birds! We use our BGE at least twice a week, it's been a welcome addition to the BBQ'ing arsenal.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Hooked its mainly trial for me also I've had my egg for 3 months & this was the second chickens I've done. Man these came out juicy. I injected the one on the right with a tomatoe seasoning and seasoned the outside with Tony C's. First time for that and it was awesome. I've done a few bacon explosion or pork fatties also that turn out amazing. Wished I would have broke down and bought one along time ago. Just found out that the Sams Club here has the Large Green Egg with stand and side trays for $698. Heres a pic of the bacon pork fatty.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Redman.... We did steaks Saturday and a pork loin Monday. Both were great so we're VERY pleased we finally broke down and bought one. We'll probably do chicken this weekend.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

with drunk chickens.......be very careful about the lid and your thermometer stem, from experience.............snap..............dang


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

posting pics of the skin poppin' on the back of those chicks is food **** like none other and you should be arrested if not at least ashamed of yourself:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Well its early in the morning, I am drinking coffee and thinking of BBQ, only in Texas.


----------



## Doug Fordyce (Aug 18, 2005)

*Hotel ribs?*

Those look great. Are you just smoking short ribs or is it something different?


----------

